

Amazon outage: Dissecting what happened - danielodio
http://blog.getsocialize.com/2012/amazon-outage-dissecting-what-happened

======
pixeloution
Okay, but c'mon its pretty funny for this site to pretend like Amazon did a
post-mortem investigation and write up for _them_.

